# NCE GWire Cab - Power Off



## MGreenwood (Jan 22, 2008)

I know that a lot of people have not been happy with the number of key presses it takes to turn off the new NCE GWire cab. 

Here is a tip that might help!

One of the cool features on the new throttle, is the ability to program the *OPTION* key.


Follow these steps, to program the *OPTION* key to turn the throttle off.

1 - Power on the cab by first holding down the *SELECT LOCO* key and then pressing the *EMERGENCY STOP* key. This will start up the cab in the cab configuration menu.


2 - Press the *ENTER* key repeatedly until you see the "PROG OPTION KEY" screen.

3 - Key in the numbers *0 9 6* and press *ENTER*.


4 - Press the *PROG/ESC* key to exit the cab configuration menu.

The throttle will now go to the main display.


Give it a try! Press the *OPTION* key, the screen will display 1=RADIO OFF, Press the *1* key and the radio will shut off.



This option will not shut off the throttle with one key press, but will do it with two. NCE did not want a single key press, to eliminate the possibility of accidentally turning the throttle off.

I hope this helps!


FYI - I am working with NCE on cleaning up the manual, they realize its really rough and should have a much improved one out soon!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I will give it a try today. Thanks for the info. Two buttons is better than four and the manual really needs work.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just set it up. Only took a few seconds and it works.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike, thanks for that tip, much appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not read the manual yet, but isn't the option key also used as the shift function to get to functions 10-20, and 21-28? (I know no one here is using over function 12). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MGreenwood (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope!

The *OPTION* key is just that an option key. To use functions *F10, F11, F12* You use the *SHIFT* key and *PROG/ESC, EXPN, or 28/128* keys. To use functions *F13-F19* you press *SHIFT + HEADLIGHT* at the same time and the last digit of the function 3 thru 9. To use *F20-F28* you press *SHIFT + HEADLIGHT* at the same time *twice* and the the last digit 0 thru 8.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... the "normal" DCC cabs use the option key... guess it's all programmable anyway... 

Regards, Greg


----------

